# gold nugget



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

how big does a gold nugget pleco get?????????????


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

gm:

Contrary to limited other information provided since I have been a member of this site I agree with BB (ie. 6" to 8").

As I indicated in another post:
This one is virtually unbelievable but circa March 2005 PC was publishing the maximum size of L018's (aka L085) to be approximately 6". 
I do not know when PC changed the maximum size to 14" but I first noted it in July of this year.
IMHO the fish(s) on which the 14" published length are based were on serious steroids.
Mine went from approximately 1.5" to 3" in 6 months, from 3" to 5" in the subsequent year but thereafter growth was virtually unmeasurable.

*Please also note that at least two "flavors" of gold nuggets are documented and are currently being marketed (which I am aware of):*

The small spot gold nugget, L018:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=153

and the large spot gold nugget, L177:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=155

TR


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

thank you both for your reply i do have a L018 GN pleco he is only about 1 inch at the time of arrival


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

I currently know of a recently imported specimen that is 10" long. They regularly grow that size in the wild, but are not frequently imported. They are nowhere near as nice when that big....just unusual. The spots are very small and a paler yellow.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's where the confusion comes in with Gold Nuggets...there are 3 different types/L#s. All of these sizes are from http://www.planetcatfish.com and are given in SL (standard length...to the base of the caudal fin...not including the tail).
L-18...14" L-81...7.1" L-177...7.9"
On the L-18, I believe they have a pic of a wild one, close to 14". I seen it about a week ago, so I could be mistaken. One quick tip...they like warmer water. 84F would be a minimum temp in my opinion. They will live in cooler temps, but not for the long haul.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

They range from 6 to 14 inches.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

ok Fish Matt....please. check the date of the last post before replying to a thread. u seem to be reviving a lotta dead and gone threads.


----------

